# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Bonbini Aruba

## LindaP

Thats it.......with all this snow, and Phil and Amy torturing me with those photos, I have begun my countdown to Aruba: 17 days. I will be feel the sand beneath my toes for 2 weeks ! Not St Barths, but the sunsets are a rival.

----------


## amyb

Hang in there Linda and Bill-just a little more than 2 weeks.

----------


## GramChop

Uh-oh....me thinks me just felt a tingle!

----------


## Dennis

:thumb up:

----------

